# Sound Effect Help Please



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I'm looking for a sound effect with *Ghost Children *that are giggling and saying, "Come play with me." and saying other creepy things. Does any such track exists out there?


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Dunno about ghost children sound effects Graveyard_ghost..but i have a cd that scares the hell out of trick r treaters..Screams,Howls,Creaking doors..Dunno if that is what you are looking for though


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I think there is a similar ghostly children effect in a few tracks in midnight syndicate CDs but I couldn't tell you which ones....

Or with a program like audacity you can create your own effects and voices...


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

azscoob said:


> I think there is a similar ghostly children effect in a few tracks in midnight syndicate CDs but I couldn't tell you which ones....
> 
> Or with a program like audacity you can create your own effects and voices...


Oh I'm not sure how to do that really, but I could try. I just don't know how to use mixing or anything like that. What type of program should I use?


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Audacity is what I have used, it's free and is quite impressive what you can do. I just started playing around with it, then watched some youtube videos on advanced effects.


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello - I just used www.fiverr.com to get me some pirate sounding voice-overs for my talking skull... $5! I think someone there might be able to do what you want. I am not affiliated with fiverr.com, just a happy customer. On another note, I remember reading a post in one of the haunt-related forums about recording your message, reversing it and adding reverberation. Then reversing it back. All done with audacity. Really cool effect.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll have to listen to my copy, but I can almost guarantee that what you are looking for would be inside this http://www.poisonprops.com/cd108-childrens-nursery/


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

That sounds perfect gadget-evilusions. And thanks for the link.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

We have bought 3 CDs (digital downloads) from Gore Galore. They are quality productions and one of the ones we bought was called Play Time - it has some creepy music box tunes with children laughing. I love it. Try here http://gore-galore.com/hauntmusic.php


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

For reference, I have a massive collection of music and sfx for haunts. I obsessively collect. Here is a list of every resource I have used to this point.

www.hauntaudio.com
http://gore-galore.com/hauntmusic.php
http://www.cdbaby.com/all/ethermuse/
http://www.midnightsyndicate.com/
http://www.jerryvayne.com/
http://www.sinistersonics.com/
http://sinfulaudio.com/
http://www.poisonprops.com/audio-cds/
http://www.audiozombiesound.com/
http://noxarcana.com/
http://www.gravegear.com/
https://www.facebook.com/shadowssymphony
http://www.sound-ideas.com/
http://www.stage13fx.com/
http://www.throneofanguish.com/

http://voicebunny.com/ voice overs
www.freesound.org
www.audioblocks.com
www.freepd.com
www.videoblocks.com
http://www.stockmusic.net
www.stockmusic.com
www.soundsnap.com 
www.audionetwork.com
www.sounddogs.com 
http://www.hauntaudio.com/resources.html
http://www.partnersinrhyme.com/pir/PIRsfx.shtml
http://www.gravecast.com/sounds.htm
http://www.a1freesoundeffects.com/
http://www.pacdv.com/sounds/index.html
http://www.soundjay.com/
http://www.soundhunter.com/
http://simplythebest.net/sounds/WAV/sound_effects_WAV/index.html
http://www.acoustica.com/mp3-audio-mixer/sounds.htm
http://www.therecordist.com/pages/downloads.html
http://ljudo.com/
http://www.ilovewavs.com/Holidays/Halloween/SoundEffects/HalloweenSoundEffects.htm
http://www.a1sounddownload.com/halloweensounds.htm


----------

